# Need your help Pls!!



## vpriya (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi,

My close friend she is in love with a guy , both are lovely truely each other, but the major problem is, that guy is getting afraid of his family & he says that they will not accept their marriage (which happens in all the lve), because of this since she should not get depressed in future , he started to tell her to reduce their relationship(by reducing to call & talking to him)...where in he told that he will try to convinence his parents but before starting the discussion with parents itself he is asking her to reduce which making her to feel that if she starts to reduce ...he will not try to convinence. his parents... 

so please suggest how to make him to be Confident & tackle this situation (wherein he is a short temper person also)


Regards,
Priya


----------



## vpriya (Oct 9, 2010)

Its of about 67 Views!!!!

Can anyone Guide on this...

Regards,
Priya


----------



## gfl (Aug 16, 2010)

The reason most likely nobody has responded is because this one is pretty self explanatory…as the bible says a man shall leave his family for his bride,,,he needs to do just that …he will find that no matter what the worst he thinks will happen his family will usually always except him in time…ive seen this happen several times…bottom line is he needs to look at the broader circle of life …ultimately he will spend the rest of his life with his wife and not his family…again his family will except him if they TRULY want him to be happy …anyone who truly loves their family members would pick that their loved ones happiness over their own selfish wants/culture…


----------



## vpriya (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks Glf ,

but , now the situation changed , he is asking her not to be confident on their marriage , some situation happens in his family it seems wherein there would be no way to convince them & nowadays he himself is saying that he wont be able to state to his family , but this girl is afraid of how god will bless her ! she cant assume another one in her life, how we can clear her !!! is there is any mistake on her

Regards,
Priya


----------



## vpriya (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Need your help Suggest Pls!!*

can anyone Suggest on this!!


Thanks,
Priya


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

If he doesn't want to stand up to his family, he won't. Nothing anyone can do about it. If he's telling her he wants to back off the relationship, then it sounds like he's trying to gently break up with her. Honestly, it sounds like this guy just has no, uh...courage, at all. Your friend would be better off without him. 

She needs to just cut off communication with him and move on. It sounds like she's holding out hope for a relationship that he's already decided he doesn't want, for whatever reason.


----------

